# Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee



## Hansen. (4. März 2018)

Moin, 
ich habe mal eine Frage an diejenigen unter euch welche auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs sind.
Ich habe einige Jahre ein 4,5 m Feststoffboot mit 6 PS besessen, bis wir beide getrennt wurden weil es zusammen mit dem Stellplatz abgebrannt ist .
Ich bin damit oft auf der Ostsee gewesen um in Küstennähe zu schleppen .
Mittlerweile möchte ich kein Feststoffboot mehr haben weil ich das trailern, bzw dass mit 80 Kmh durch die Gegend eiern doch irgendwie immer nervig fand.
Nun suche ich eine Alternative, SOT Kajak scheidet irgendwie aus, also denke ich ein kleines Schlauchboot mit 5 bis 6 PS  sollte  für mich doch perfekt sein, oder ?
Primär wichtig ist, dass ich dass Boot ohne Trailer im Kofferraum meines Combis transportieren und es alleine gut auf und wieder abbauen kann. 
Mehr als max 2 Personen braucht es nicht aufzunehmen, wobei ich meistens eher alleine fahren würde. 
Welches Modell könnt ihr mir da empfehlen,  ich hatte bisher das Suzumar 320 AL im Auge, bin aber nicht sicher ob das für meine Zwecke okay ist.
Bin für alle Tipp dankbar.
Mag.


----------



## Gast (4. März 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee*

Ich bin 20 Jahre Schlauchboot gefahren.
Vom Zeepter über Zodiac bis zum Grand.
Suzumar ist von der Qualität ok, fahren einige hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz.
Wenn ich nur mal für einen Tag aufs Wasser wollte würde ich heute zu einem Hochdruckboden raten.
Da geht der Aufbau um einiges schneller als mit Holz oder Aluboden.
Und die Stabilität macht keinen Unterschied.
320 ist ausreichend wenn man meist alleine unterwegs ist, keiner würde ich auf keinen Fall wählen.
Zumal du ja im Kombi genug Platz für den Transport hast.
Kauf dir eine e-Pumpe und ein paar Slippräder dazu, erleichtert einiges.


----------



## Ines (4. März 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee*

Das sind schon mal gute Tipps. Ich würde auch noch Talamex-Boote empfehlen, vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her.
Und wir haben lediglich einen 2PS-Motor - ist recht leicht und 5 Knoten machst du mit dem Schlauchboot auch, was aber meistens schon eine sehr feuchte Angelegenheit ist.


----------



## Hansen. (4. März 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee*

Ok, danke erstmal.
Hat hier evtl jemand Erfahrungen mit den Honwave  Booten von Honda gemacht ?
Bin ich eben drüber gestolpert und die machen irgendwie auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Silvio.i (5. März 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee*

2 PS auf der Ostsee bin ich auch schon gefahren. War aber wirklich nur eine Ausnahme!


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. März 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum leichten schleppen auf der Ostsee*

Ahoi Hansen,

mit Honwave-Booten habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Ich selbst fahre ein Fix-Kraft (baugleich Zeepter) mit 3,30m und einem 8PS-Honda sowie einem 30lbs-Motorguide-Elektro-Außenborder.
Ich komme damit gut alleine klar, hab ne elektrische Pumpe und Slipräder dazu.
Aufgebaut zum Angeln hab ich es mit Railblaza-Accessoires.
Man kann damit auch zu zweit angeln. Es wird dann allerdings schon beengt.
Ich fände 3,80 für meine Zwecke ideal. (Vertikal und seltener Schleppen im Mittelmeer)
Alleine mit allem vorgeschriebenen Rettungsgerödel an Bord ist der Bugstausack bereits gefüllt.
Bis dann noch Tank, Batterie, Kühl- und Tacklebox an Bord sind, ist das Boot ziemlich voll.
Ein Nachteil meiner Bootskonstruktion sind noch die vielen Dinge am Schlauch, wie Halteseile, und Befestigungsnubbsis fürs "Vorzelt". Ich finde, ein Angelschlauchboot sollt möglichst wenig "Schnurhindernisse" auf den Schläuchen verbaut haben.
Eine Frage, die nicht gestellt wurde ist: Was bist du bereit zu investieren?
Evtl. wäre das Sturm bionicX 380 ne Option. Es ist ne Art Hybrid mit Hochdruckboden und zusätzlich optional einlegbarem Faltboden und wiegt nur 70kg bei der Größe.
Oder aber ein F-Rib (faltbares Rib), was natürlich mit kleiner Motorisierung optimal und schnell aufzubauen ist.

Grüße, Baumi


----------

